# Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung



## Romaniac97 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin vor kurzem auf das Angeln mit Sbirolino gestoßen und ich fand die Fangmethode sehr spannend. Meine Frage ist was ihr mir als Anfänger-Set empfehlen könntet, es sollte möglichst günstig sein, da ich ja auch keine Profiausrüstung benötige. Ich besitze selbst eine Angel, aber die ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Für Sbiros geeignet, da sie durch meine Kindheit sehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden ist. Das heißt dir Rolle ruckelt beim Einholen, Rost etc. Also am liebsten eine Vielseitige Rute die auch für andere Methoden geeignet ist, falls das mit den Sbirolinos nicht mein Ding sein sollte.

MfG Kai

PS: Bitte um schnelle Hilfe da ich schon bald in den Urlaub gehen werde!!!


----------



## Romaniac97 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Ich wollte noch hinzufügen, dass es noch in der nähe vom 100ter bereich bleiben sollte, da ich als Schüler nicht ganz so viel Knete besitze.


----------



## Christian 78 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Moin,
 beschreibe doch mal was für ein Gewässer du mit dem Spiru befischen willst.
 Ist es ein großer Forellensee oder eher ne kleine Badewanne ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Die Frage wäre, soll es ne reine Sbiroausrrüstung werden, oder ne Ausrüstung mit der du auch Sbiros angeln kannst?


----------



## Seeringler (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Kai, kauf Dir einfach eine schöne Matchrute! Die haben meist eine schöne Spitzenaktion und genügen Power im Mittelteil.
Am Forellensee bist Du damit neben der Angelei mit der Bombarde(Sbirolino) für alle Situationen gerüstet.
Zudem kannst Du damit auch alle feineren Angelarten am Vereinsgewässer abdecken. Mit Posenmontagen kannst Du weit werfen und auch kleinere Karpfen, ne Schleie oder eine dicke Brasse machen viel Spaß. 

Ansonsten ist auch eine Feederrute eine Option. Für mich persönlich wäre sie die zweite Wahl, weil sie in der Regel schwerer sind.

Preislich bist Du locker in dem von Dir angestrebten Rahmen und ne vernünftige Rolle ist auch noch drin.

Tight lines!


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Auch wenn die Matchrute eine gute Lösung ist, könntest Du auch mit einer leichteren Spinnrute von 3m Länge mit Sbirolino angeln. Die könntest Du halt alternativ zum normalen Spinnfischen auf Forelle, Barsch, Rapfen und Co. nehmen. Die Matchrute wie beschrieben zum Posenangeln auf Friedfisch. 

Du siehst, es gibt ganz unterschiedliche Ansätze. Es kommt darauf an, welche Alternativmethoden Dir vorschweben. Deswegen solltest Du genauer beschreiben, wo Du angeln willst, welche Alternativmethoden Du bevorzugen würdest etc. 

Abgesehen von Rute und Rolle kommst Du mit ein paar Sbirolinos, gummiperlen, Dreifachwirbeln und Vorfächern aus. Aber da sind auch ganz schnell 30 Euro weg, wenn es noch zwei, drei Sorten Forellenteig sein sollen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Romaniac97 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten.
Also Gewässer ist das meer und ich würde lieber auf hornis oder so gehen. Die Idee mit der Spinnrute fnd ich gut, weil dass schon eher die Art von Angeln ist die mir gefällt.
Was haltet ihr davon:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Abo/Vorteils-Abo
Daiwa/Cormoran Spinnset (inkl. Schnur und Köder)
73,00 € (statt 147,20 €)

Der preis hört sich schonmal ganz gut an


----------



## Ferros (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

gutes Set hab ich selber auch 
Rute liegt super in der hand schöne aktionen die Schnur ist auch nicht die schlechteste.
Rolle auch soweit ganz gut bin ich persönlih mit zufrieden hab auch noch die version kleiner zuhause also sind beide echt OK.
Für Sbiro geeignet.


----------



## Romaniac97 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Dann werd ich mir die mal in den nächsten Tagen anschaffen und kanns gar nicht mehr abwarten loszulegen


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Mir persönlich wäre die Rute zum Sbirofischen zu kurz. Lange Vorfächer könnten schwierig zu fischen sein, und die Wurfweite wird auch nicht so gut sein wie mit einer 3m-Rute. Im Hinblick auf eine weitere Verwendung zum Spinnfischen ist sie aber handlicher als eine längere.

Willst Du Dir die Combo als ABO-Prämie holen? Bist Du sicher, dass Du sie noch vor dem Urlaub bekommst? Ich hab da auch schon mal etwas warten müssen. Nicht, dass Du ohne Ausrüstung ans Meer fahren musst...

An welches Meer soll es denn gehen? Die Hornhecht-Saison ist eigentlich eher im Mai, bist Du sicher, dass es da noch welche gibt?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Romaniac97 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

danke für den tipp mit der lieferzeit, denkt ihr ich komme in dem angelladen bei mir in der nähe mit dem geld noch hin, da kann man sich ja vorrort auch noch beraten lassen.


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Ich denke schon, dass da was zu finden ist. Ideal sind halt Sonderangebote, da könnte es schon eine geeignete Rolle geben. Spinnruten sind auch häufiger im Angebot. Wenn Die Läden Internetseiten haben, kannst Du schonmal recherchieren.

Ich frage nochmal nach: Wo solls denn hingehen? Gibt es da um diese Zeit noch Hornhechte? Und was für Fische gibt es noch, die sich mit Sbirolinos befischen lassen?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Romaniac97 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Dieses Jahr gehts nach Kroatien, da hab ich in den Jahren davor auch schon ab und zu einen Hornhecht gefangen, natürlich etwas kleiner, aber nächstes jahr im Frühling gehts nach Schweden, dafür ist's eig. gedacht und dieser Urlaub eher um daürn gefühl zu bekommen.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Ich weiß nicht, auf welche Fische man in Kroatien noch so angeln kann, aber da würde ich etwas robusteres Gerät mitnehmen. Die Spinnrute sollte dann schon 40 oder 50g Wurfgewicht haben, die Rolle 3000er Größe. Ist es dort felsig? Dann sollte sie schon 2,7 oder 3m lang sein. Für den Forellenteich ist das dann nicht mehr optimal, aber das hast Du ja auh nicht vor.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MDieken (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Moin,
ich fische die Aspius Yasei von Shimano. Die ist 2,70 m lang und hat dabei ein Wurfgewicht von 7-28 Gramm. Wir haben bei uns in der nähe auch einen Forellenteich und wenn wir dort hingehen, bau ich die Sbiro-Montage dran und kann wunderbar damit fischen. Die Rute hat 70 € gekostet und ich muss sagen für das Geld ist sie echt weiterzuempfehlen!

Petri Heil!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*



MDieken schrieb:


> ...Die Rute hat 70 € gekostet ...




Wo hast du die denn für 70€ geschossen?


mfg


----------



## MDieken (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Moin,
ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht woher du kommst, aber falls du dich in Ostfriesland auskennst bzw. mal vorbeischaust, solltest du bei " Wessels " in Moordorf vorbeischauen )

Petri Heil!

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Ich komme zwar aus dem Norden aber nicht ganz Ostfriesland 
Aber bei so einem Preis würde sich das vllt mal lohnen einen Ausflug dort hin zu machen


----------



## Dr.Becks (13. November 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und würde mich gern gerade mal an das Thema mit anhaften. Ich habe mir auch eine (billige) Matchrute gekauft 4,2m Wurfgewicht  5-20g, was würdet ihr für eine Schnur vorschlagen? Ich hab an eine 25er Mono gedacht. Hab da aber angst das ich nicht genügend Schnur auf meine Rolle bekomme (Shimano Zirca 2500 F) 0,25mm – 140m. Was meint ihr dazu?[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ps bin kompletter Neuling hab erst am 16.11 meine Angel Prüfung [/FONT]


----------



## Michael_05er (13. November 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Hi,
wenn Du eine anständige monofile Schnur nimmst, sollte auch eine 0,20er langen, dann bekommst Du einige Meter mehr drauf. Zum Forellenangeln sollte das dann sehr gut pasen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Dr.Becks (30. November 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

Hallo, 

hab noch eine Frage, ich möchte nächste Woche an ein Forellensee. An dem See möchte ich verschiedene Sbirolinos testen, kann man da zum schnelleren wechseln die Spirolinos auf ein zweites Vorfach machen das Ca 30-40cm lang ist?


----------



## Dr.Becks (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

hat sich erledigt, hab doch noch was zu dem Thema gefunden


----------



## Barschli (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

ich würde eine nicht zu lange, aber auch nicht zu kurze Rute kaufen, da das Vorfach beim Sbirofischen ungefähr 2m sein sollte und du den Köder ja nicht beim Auswurf über den Boden schleifen möchtest. 3m-4m ist eine gute Wahl

Weiterhin emfpehle ich auf jeden Fall eine leichte Rute, da Du beim Sbirolinofischen die Rute immer in der Hand hast. Kann nach einigen Stunden ganz schön schwer werden, wenn Du eine zu schwere Rute hast.
Das Wurfgewicht des Sbiros richtet sich nach der Größe des zu beangelnden Gewässers. Meist reichen hier 5g-10 als Wurfgewicht aus. Am Anfang sollte ein schwimmender Sbiro und vielleicht ein leicht sinkender zum Einsatz kommen. Bei den schwimmenden siehst Du den Sbiro und kannst so besser üben.
Auch im kalten Winter habe ich mit schwimmenden Sbiros ne Menge Forellen fischen können.
Aber auch beim Sbirolinofischen ist es so wie mit allem: Übung macht den Meister.
Da die Montage selbst sehr einfach ist lege sehr viel Wert auf die Ködermontage! Das bringt neben der Geschwindigkeit (eher langsames einholen und auch mal stoppen) den gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## maflomi01 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Sbirolino Anfängerausrüstung*

zu Dr.Becks Frage : nein lass das sein das gibt Tüddel hoch drei .
zur eigentlichen frage da er ja Horn Pieper fangen will reicht die Rute alle mal die rolle muss nur nach Gebrauch gewartet werden wegen Salzwasser ist also auch Ok als schnur eine 0,10er geflecht oder 0,22-0,25 Mono je nachdemm ob seebrücke oder strand, Spiro einen schwimmenden oder gaaaaanz langsam sinkenden Sbiro , die vorfachlänge sollte etwa 1,5m betragen nicht mehr (beim Forellenangeln ist es mehr) weil die lümmel nicht immer in ihrem fressrausch so gut zielen die beißen gerne mal daneben , beim kurzen vorfach läuft das schön straff und gerade und es wedelt nicht so dolle (nur der Köder bewegt sich ein bischen)desweiteren empfehle ich als vorfach 0,25-max0,30 nicht wegen der tragkraft sondern wegen der zähnchen des Hornis da dieser sich gerne beim drill und an land wie ein kroko in die schnur dreht stahl oder so ist nicht nötig so scharf sind die nicht aber das vorfach ist nach 10 Hornis einfach Schrott
als haken, einfach haken gr.1 aber keine buttoder dorsch haken die sind zu lang, Haken lösen ist auch einfacher als manche glauben beim toten Horni den Haken durch die kiemen mit einer Lösezange ( z.b. Aterienklemme ) den haken fassen und nach hinten drehen und dann nach vorne schieben und schon ist er draussen brauche dafür grade mal 5 sec. so das sollte zum Hornpieper fangen reichen hoffe konnte noch vor dem Urlaub Helfen


----------

